# Marmite



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry... I don't know what this is.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Same as Vegemite? :yuck:
Had it in New Zealand....oh, I'm still gagging 8 years later:no:


http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/marmite.htm

http://www.vegemite.com.au/vegemite/page?PagecRef=649&locale=auen1&siteid=vegemite-prd


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> sorry... I don't know what this is.


Sorry I didn't think about that:
http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/marmite.htm


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

moverking said:


> Same as Vegemite?


Similar but not the same. I have never tasted vegemite!
http://www.hknet.org.nz/Marmite-Vegemite.html#Whatisthedifference?


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am sure it is a by product from beer making 
me and the Ruby monster have it on toast for breakfast


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Marmite, what is it?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, if you can get past the look of it, maybe. My husband is British and loves it. We always have a jar in the cupboard. I think it looks like crushed bugs!!! But in all fairness I haven't tasted it!! Usually I am game for anything LOL.

Yeah, over in America it's not too well known!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> Marmite, what is it?


LOL, crushed bugs


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOVE it...but only a very thin scraping...I normally go through phases where I can't get enough of it then I hold off for a while. Tilly LOVES it...you should see her licking her lips after she has eaten it...Harry isn't quite as sure! It is definitely an acquired taste!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

love it love it love it

On toast mainly but also on the heal of the bread when really fresh.

bovril is simlar but is beefier and not veggie.

I don't like bovril 

Can't cope when there is no Marmite in the cupboard !!!

Marmite: yum scrum pigs bum!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hate it! Never even had it in the house so I don't know what the dogs would make of it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I'm not sure whether to laugh, hurl, or call Child Protective Services...*


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Marmite is (no offense) basically a rip-off of an Australian spread called Vegemite. It's made from yeast extract as is known as one of the highest sources of Vitamin B. It's bitter, but if you're not used to it (like a lot of people who haven't grown up with it like most Australians) it's foul and disgusting. Like a sack of pepper, melted licorice and road tar. Lol.

I haven't tried giving Ori any, I've been afraid he might get sick from it. But I guess since Marmite seems ok, it couldn't hurt to try just once with a little bit.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *I'm not sure whether to laugh, hurl, or call Child Protective Services...*


Well you probably would have to call Child Protective Services if it was blood or bruises!!

It's only Marmite and if Amber was there, that toddler would be sparkly clean within minutes!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ori said:


> Like a sack of pepper, melted licorice and road tar. Lol.


OMG, you just nailed what it tastes like!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Ori said:


> *Marmite is (no offense) basically a rip-off of an Australian spread called Vegemite.* It's made from yeast extract as is known as one of the highest sources of Vitamin B. It's bitter, but if you're not used to it (like a lot of people who haven't grown up with it like most Australians) it's foul and disgusting. Like a sack of pepper, melted licorice and road tar. Lol.
> 
> I haven't tried giving Ori any, I've been afraid he might get sick from it. But I guess since Marmite seems ok, it couldn't hurt to try just once with a little bit.


You are OT but from what I read Marmite came first in 1902 and Vegemite in 1922 so how do you make Marmite a rip-off product?


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Dog said:


> You are OT but from what I read Marmite came first in 1902 and Vegemite in 1922 so how do you make Marmite a rip-off product?


Oh really? Well then my apologies, I thought it was the other way around. Though, it is understanable. We seem to copy a lot of other food stuffs. I doubt we have one that's 100% original that's not kangaroo meat. Shows how much attention I pay to my own country. Lol.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

moverking said:


> OMG, you just nailed what it tastes like!


I guess you and a few others confirmed that Marmite is only for people with an ACQUIRED TASTE ! That is not you...

*"An acquired taste often refers to an appreciation for a food or beverage that is unlikely to be enjoyed by a person who has not had substantial exposure to it..."*

My family couldn't live without it... It does not taste awful indeed. For me marmite is like a concentrated version of Soya sauce that everyone uses on chinese food. 

But Marmite on a freshly toasted slice of warm breat is HEAVEN... IRREPLACEABLE!!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Ori said:


> Oh really? Well then my apologies, I thought it was the other way around.


According to wikepedia Marmite was first! 

No doubt if I am wrong this thread will turn into an exciting debate because USA and AUSTRALIA are going to challenge me. LOL!!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope. You are correct. 

http://www.abc.net.au/queensland/stories/s515779.htm

Though I'll bet there's a few Aussies I know who'll sit there and try to refute it, or probably say "Vegemite is better!" Personally, I haven't tried Marmite, apparently it's sweeter. I'm not exactly Australia proud as a lot of others are, so I'm not really bothered about it. Hehe.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, Marmite is much better than Vegemite!! I think it's one of those food items you have to grow up with to like...Though to be honest when I see unsuspecting newbies slather it on like butter it's not surprising they gag on it. It is VERY salty...that's what gets most people. But, if your not on a low salt diet it's very high in B vitamins.

Treacle,(same color, same consistency, but not same taste...something like molasses.) now that's another British/colonial item...a must for great christmas cakes and puddings.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Freaky concidence but true story:

This morning I got to work and as a routine I always check my pigeon hole for paperwork/memo from management and to my surprise there was a SQUEEZABLE MAMITE jar in there!!!!!! 

My first thought was OMG!!! Someone from the GR Forum has played a joke on me and at the same time I realised quickly that it is impossible!!!

This afternoon I found out that one of my colleague had put it there at 8am this morning as a thank you for helping her with her home computer last week!!!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

My mates dad was encouraged to eat marmite when he got back from being POW in Burma.

I still love it and the ads that were on a few years back were brill!!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

tobelevski said:


> My mates dad was encouraged to eat marmite when he got back from being POW in Burma.
> 
> I still love it and *the ads that were on a few years back were brill!!! *


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

hate the stuff, Andy and the dogs on the other hand couldn't live with out it. It does make excellent Vegetarian gravy though


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

never had it!!!!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor's Dad loves it.  Hard to find in the states, when you do, it's kinda pricey. I can deal with it diluted in a stew, straight on toast it's too much. :yuck: I think you had to grow up with it. Oh yeah, hubby calls it "yeast poo", really appetizing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried it once. That was plenty for me. :yuck:


----------



## Bradh2238 (Apr 5, 2009)

I had an exchange teacher from Adelaide who served Vegemite to our class when I was a kid. Four kids hurled, the rest formed a line at the sink to rinse their mouths out. I've tried a few times since. Still not a fan. Although, I have lots of friends from that have been eating it since they were kids. Apparently some things you just need an early start to appreciate. Took me 10 years to get Scotch to taste right, now I love the stuff. My favorite is Macallen 25 years old. I should have kept working on the Marmite and Vegemite......that would have been a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Bradh2238 said:


> Apparently some things you just need an early start to appreciate. Took me 10 years to get Scotch to taste right, now I love the stuff. My favorite is Macallen 25 years old. I should have kept working on the Marmite and Vegemite......that would have been a heck of a lot cheaper.


*LOOOL!!!*

My husband’s has been known to get a few Macallan 20+ years old on special occasions. However, Bush Mills, Glenfiddich, Jameson and Paddy were more in our price range for regular consumption back then.

We used to drink spirits when we were young… 5 years ago we switched to wine (him red – he’s had a few St. Emilion from France - and me white – happy with German liebfraumilch because I can’t drink "dry" white wine)... So far we have been coping thanks to Marmite…

But, if someone was to offer me a glass of Macallan 25 years old I would indeed make an exception…

PS: We get endless bottles of Moët & Chandon Champagne from the French but we don't drink the stuff so we give them away to friends... How did we end up talking about alcohol from Marmite again...?! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Marmite love it love it love it Vegimite:yuck: never given either to Honey though will try it.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Ooh! Vegemite & cheese on a fresh bread roll! Yum, yum

cheers:bowl:


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

Did you know you can get marmite/cheddar cheese?
Had a taster in Sainsbugs at the weekend, mmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Never heard of the stuff...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Never heard of the stuff...


That's ok but if you haven't tasted the stuff!!! Too bad!!


----------

